
Defunctionalization and Java - raganwald
http://blog.plover.com/prog/defunctionalization.html
======
schtog
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenspuns_tenth_rule>

it is so funny all the stuff they do to JAVA to solve the problems with the
language. just CHANGE language instead...

